# SIMS 2 Installation Problem



## arayes (Sep 27, 2008)

hi techies,

im just new here.

i just bought SIMS 2 Family Fun Stuff game for my kid. It contains a CD, booklets, manuals etc. Now here's my problem, upon installing it, seems like it looks for another disk or a CD. Error just says "Cannot find SIMS 2" or insert SIMS 2 installer, something to that effect. The CD that i have(bought) however doesn't hv a disc # printed on it in so i assumed i got the complete package

would anyone knows which CD or installer it refers so i could install this game? or anybody who also plays SIMS and have experienced the same problem..... HEEEEEEEEELP! :shy:


----------



## becki20022 (Dec 2, 2007)

its because sims 2 family fun stuff is an expansion pack for sims 2, u have to hav the original sims 2 game installed already for it to run, it should say that on the sims 2 family fun stuff box.


----------



## psd123 (Mar 20, 2008)

do you have the regular sims 2? Sims 2 family fun is an expansion pack. you do need sims 2 to download family fun stuff. if you look on the back of the box it says somethig like required games sims 2 or sims 2 holday pack or sims 2 deluxe.


----------

